# Sticky  [Guide] Nexus 7 Bootloaders/Recoveries/Root/Back to Stock



## k.electron

Thanks to:
Google
birdman
CWM
Team Win
chainfire
and any others whom I am unaware of (please pm and I will include you)

*OEM UNLOCK:*
WARNING: This will wipe your device. Backup all your photos and whatnot.
Boot device into bootloader. 

Open a command prompt in the folder where your fastboot.exe lives. Typically this is the platform-tools directory in the SDK. 

Type in


Code:


fastboot oem unlock

 and press enter.

Follow prompts on device to unlock bootloader.

Profit!
*BOOTLOADERS:*
See Post 2 -> here

*RECOVERIES:*
See Post 3 -> here

*BACK TO STOCK:*
See Post 3 -> here

*ROOT:*
Load CWM onto your device as described in the RECOVERIES section

Download the SU binary for JB

Put it onto the device

Boot into recovery

Install zip from sd card

Choose zip

Navigate to the file you downloaded and put onto the device

Flash

Profit!


----------



## k.electron

*BOOTLOADERS:*

*HOW TO FLASH:*
Download bootloader to hard drive.
Boot device into bootloader.
Open a command prompt in the folder where your fastboot.exe lives. Typically this is the platform-tools directory in the SDK.
Type in


Code:


fastboot flash bootloader <location/name_of_bootloader_file.img>

 and press enter.
Wait for successful flash.
Type in


Code:


fastboot reboot-bootloader

 and press enter.
Profit!


----------



## k.electron

*RECOVERIES:*

*HOW TO FLASH:*
Download recovery to the computer.
Connect the device to the computer.
Boot device into bootloader.
Open a command prompt in the folder where your fastboot.exe lives. Typically this is the platform-tools directory in the SDK.
Type in


Code:


fastboot flash recovery <location/name_of_recovery_file.img>

 and press enter.
Wait for successful flash.
Type in


Code:


fastboot reboot-bootloader


Profit!
*LIST OF AVAILABLE RECOVERIES:*
CWM -> here
TeamWin -> here
*PREVENT RECOVERY OVERWRITE:*
After flashing recovery as described above, BEFORE you boot into device, boot into recovery.
mounts and storage
mount system
Open a command prompt in the folder where your adb.exe lives. Typically this is the platform-tools directory in the SDK.
Type in


Code:


adb shell

 and press enter.
Type in


Code:


cd /system

 and press enter.
Type in


Code:


mv recovery-from-boot.p recovery-from-boot.bak

 and press enter.
Profit!


----------



## k.electron

*BACK TO STOCK:*

*HOW TO DO:*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]WARNING: This will wipe your device. Backup all your photos and whatnot.[/background]
Download the Nexus 7 JOP40D OEM image -> here.
Extract the compressed file to the folder where your fastboot.exe lives. Typically this is the platform-tools directory in the SDK.
Open a command prompt window where your fastboot.exe lives.
Type in the following commands and press enter after each one.



Code:


fastboot erase boot





Code:


fastboot erase cache





Code:


fastboot erase recovery





Code:


fastboot erase system





Code:


fastboot erase userdata





Code:


fastboot flash bootloader nakasi-jop40d/bootloader-grouper-4.13.img





Code:


fastboot reboot-bootloader





Code:


fastboot -w update nakasi-jop40d/image-nakasi-jop40d.zip


Wait for the image to flash.
Type in


Code:


fastboot reboot-bootloader

 and press enter.
If you just wanted to return to stock software and not relock, you are done here. Boot into the device.
If you want to relock the device, type in


Code:


fastboot oem lock

 and follow the prompts on the device.
Profit!


----------



## chengww

Will there be much development, it is running easy to root android with nothing better the sweet goodness of purity. This might be the first device that I will not load a custom rom.


----------



## k.electron

there will always be awesome development on nexus devices.


----------



## sfreemanoh

chengww said:


> Will there be much development, it is running easy to root android with nothing better the sweet goodness of purity. This might be the first device that I will not load a custom rom.


I said the same thing when I got my GNex...but I was oh so very wrong. Just about every ROM out there improves on stock in one way or another (or in all ways). Either better battery life, better performance, both, built-in mods and tweaks, etc etc.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Stickied and added the "fastboot oem unlock" command for unlocking the bootloader as not everyone will be coming from a GNex or knows how to unlock.  Great post so far and can't wait to see it once we all have the device!


----------



## sfreemanoh

Since it's a wifi only device, is the radios section needed??


----------



## k.electron

Mustang302LX said:


> Stickied and added the "fastboot oem unlock" command for unlocking the bootloader as not everyone will be coming from a GNex or knows how to unlock.  Great post so far and can't wait to see it once we all have the device!


thank you sir, i will try to keep it updated as often as possible. right now a little bit of a copy paste effort since i havent actually gotten mine yet. definitely will have lots more details once i get it.

im not sure i can edit the title, if i can let me know how, or else if you would remove the (placeholder) and replace it with "+ Root" or something.


----------



## k.electron

sfreemanoh said:


> Since it's a wifi only device, is the radios section needed??


isnt the wifi controlled by a radio? atleast thats what i thought. if it happens that we dont need a section, i'll remove it.


----------



## Droid Commando

Factory Images have been posted @ Google

https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#nakasi


----------



## JMac4

chengww said:


> Will there be much development, it is running easy to root android with nothing better the sweet goodness of purity. This might be the first device that I will not load a custom rom.


There will be a ton of development imo.

I keep saying this to myself as well......I doubt I will be able to follow through!


----------



## winner00

Remove the radio section since there are no radios. Wifi has drivers that are in the kernel. Radios are only for Cell Radios.


----------



## iPois0n

Man I don't know if I'm gonna rom this thing yet when I get it. If anything I might just unlock and root. That way if something goes wrong I can easily fix it myself right away. But since is going to be more of a family tablet I may...... may just keep it stock. We'll just have to wait and see what our wonderful Dev's do.


----------



## k.electron

winner00 said:


> Remove the radio section since there are no radios. Wifi has drivers that are in the kernel. Radios are only for Cell Radios.


I'll remove the section and make a restore to stock guide instead. Thanks.


----------



## Mustang302LX

To edit the title in the OP hit "Edit" then choose "Use Full Editor" and it will allow you to modify the title of the thread.


----------



## mdicienzo

anyone know of a guide for Mac?


----------



## sbello

keep getting this error when trying to make recovery permanent:
mv: can't rename 'recovery-from-boot.p': No such file or directory


----------



## cheami

Unlocking the bootloader just says <waiting for device>....any ideas why?


----------



## sbello

cheami said:


> Unlocking the bootloader just says <waiting for device>....any ideas why?


did you turn on USB Debugging?


----------



## cheami

sbello said:


> did you turn on USB Debugging?


I didn't at first, but I just tried it with USB debugging on and same result.

Edit: I think my problem is my computer is not reading the device properly when its in bootloader state... Are there any drivers I need to download and install beforehand? It reads my phone when on, but not in the bootloader, any ideas?


----------



## sbello

cheami said:


> I didn't at first, but I just tried it with USB debugging on and same result.
> 
> Edit: I think my problem is my computer is not reading the device properly when its in bootloader state... Are there any drivers I need to download and install beforehand? It reads my phone when on, but not in the bootloader, any ideas?


yeah, you need the ADB drivers. there's probably an easier way, but d/l Wugfresh's Rootkit. the drivers are included in that. http://goo.gl/tUC6B

Edit: if you update the Android SDK, there should be a Google Driver update too that would work.


----------



## cheami

sbello said:


> yeah, you need the ADB drivers. there's probably an easier way, but d/l Wugfresh's Rootkit. the drivers are included in that. http://goo.gl/tUC6B
> 
> Edit: if you update the Android SDK, there should be a Google Driver update too that would work.


Hasn't worked for me yet. I have the latest Android SDK though. adb is not listing the device, so I'm assuming its that....

Edit: I think I finally got it using the raw drivers in step 3b.

Edit: Yup working, THANKS A LOT!!!


----------



## sbello

no prob!


----------



## Demiurgic

cheami said:


> I didn't at first, but I just tried it with USB debugging on and same result.
> 
> Edit: I think my problem is my computer is not reading the device properly when its in bootloader state... Are there any drivers I need to download and install beforehand? It reads my phone when on, but not in the bootloader, any ideas?


probably just a permissions issue with your fastboot. Glad you got it working but you still might want to fix your fastboot, try using SU in linux or running fastboot as admin in windows. Not the best way to handle permission issues but if it works with the correct permissions then you what the problem is.


----------



## Thing 342

Is there anywhere else I can get SU? The link gives me a 404 error.


----------



## k.electron

Thing 342 said:


> Is there anywhere else I can get SU? The link gives me a 404 error.


updated.


----------



## mdicienzo

[PROBLEM SOLVED] i unlocked the bootloader, flashed CWM and pushed the SU to the sdcard but when i boot into recovery and select install zip for sdcard it just brings up a empty screen with the CWM symbol in the middle. when i press the power button again it just brings me back to the main CWM menu. Anyone know the problem?

EDIT: i quickly realized it is touch CWM hahaha....


----------



## BillLee3

I'm sure I'll eventually play with ROMs, etc., but getting it today and want to try it out stock and maintain ability to watch Google Play Movies without having to temp unroot everytime. Can you unlock the bootloader, flash CWM and do the mv command in order to be able to backup the system without flashing SU and breaking Movies?


----------



## k.electron

BillLee3 said:


> I'm sure I'll eventually play with ROMs, etc., but getting it today and want to try it out stock and maintain ability to watch Google Play Movies without having to temp unroot everytime. Can you unlock the bootloader, flash CWM and do the mv command in order to be able to backup the system without flashing SU and breaking Movies?


yes.


----------



## Mogul345

Is the bootloader listed in post #2 the stock bootloader, or is modified somehow?


----------



## deltwalrus

Profit!


----------



## k.electron

Mogul345 said:


> Is the bootloader listed in post #2 the stock bootloader, or is modified somehow?


it is stock...

also to the person curious about root and movies, i just rooted my newly arrived 7 and movies works just fine on it.


----------



## semperandroid

Are there drivers for Macs?


----------



## sfreemanoh

Has anyone else had a problem getting into CWM from the bootloader? It was just sticking on the Google loading screen, so I had to hard-power it off, and go back in. Then I unplugged the USB cable before trying to get into CWM, and it worked.


----------



## BennyJr

Ok when it says 'location' is that like right click > properties > location?


----------



## digitsix

I thought they made it so you can still watch movies when the device is rooted... was that not correct?


----------



## Dbl_Tap

Any reason why I should not use Nexus Root Toolkit v1.5.2 to do all of this? Yes I know how to use adb but the Toolkit is so much easier and faster.


----------



## drose6102

Thank you K.electron for the great write up. Followed to the tee and now I profit. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mjsheldon

OK, so adb reboot bootloader works fine. But once it's in the bootloader, neither adb nor fastboot can see the device anymore. lsusb does see it, so hardware-wise everything looks OK.

I'm on Linux, so windows driver updates are not an option


----------



## k.electron

drose6102 said:


> Thank you K.electron for the great write up. Followed to the tee and now I profit.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


glad i could help.


----------



## pookguy88

so you need to unlock the bootloader to wipe? is there a way to do it without unlocking the bootloader? Also, when you do wipe using the fastboot commands, does it have to be in bootloader/recovery? Or can you just run those fastboot commands when the device is on??

thanks


----------



## artvandelay440

cheami said:


> Unlocking the bootloader just says <waiting for device>....any ideas why?


sounds like you don't have debugging enabled.


----------



## ikon8

mjsheldon said:


> OK, so adb reboot bootloader works fine. But once it's in the bootloader, neither adb nor fastboot can see the device anymore. lsusb does see it, so hardware-wise everything looks OK.
> 
> I'm on Linux, so windows driver updates are not an option


You probably need to su to root, then it'll work.


----------



## evolution

any one a have good link on the su? i cant get it to download.


----------



## mjsheldon

ikon8 said:


> You probably need to su to root, then it'll work.


Nope. Whether as regular user or su, same results. Once it's in the bootloader, it is not recognized by adb or fastboot.


----------



## dirtyfingers

Thanks for the guide it worked great! I also just flashed the official clockworkmod touch v6.0.0.6 that was just released


----------



## oreoferret

In the prevent recovery overwrite section.. I do mounts and storage, and it just hangs.. I never get to the "next menu" I guess

actually.. now i'm stuck in recovery.. any option I pick.. I get "a hat".. (I installed CWM)

so if I try to reboot system now... a hat

mountsa nd storage.. a hat

etc etc

crap, day 1, no more nexus hah


----------



## k.electron

oreoferret said:


> In the prevent recovery overwrite section.. I do mounts and storage, and it just hangs.. I never get to the "next menu" I guess
> 
> actually.. now i'm stuck in recovery.. any option I pick.. I get "a hat".. (I installed CWM)
> 
> so if I try to reboot system now... a hat
> 
> mountsa nd storage.. a hat
> 
> etc etc
> 
> crap, day 1, no more nexus hah


do the back to stock guide and u'll be golden.


----------



## DeFeet

sfreemanoh said:


> Has anyone else had a problem getting into CWM from the bootloader? It was just sticking on the Google loading screen, so I had to hard-power it off, and go back in. Then I unplugged the USB cable before trying to get into CWM, and it worked.


If I boot it up while holding the Volume keys, and choose Recovery from the bootloader, it goes to the Google screen and stays there. I have to power it off by holding power and volume, then boot it up normally, and go to ROM Manager and choose "Reboot into Recovery" to get into it... not fun. I wasn't able to get into it with the TWRP 2.2.1 either.

That's a temporary work-around anyways, but I'd like it if it actually worked from a cold boot.


----------



## flighinhigh

THANK YOU for the BACK TO STOCK section. I rooted before the update and everything I tried failed, clockworks would not flash the factory image. Your steps let my GN7 restore to factory so it would install the 4.1.1 update. That was a great site to watch. Now I will follow your root process and add CWM.


----------



## flighinhigh

DeFeet said:


> If I boot it up while holding the Volume keys, and choose Recovery from the bootloader, it goes to the Google screen and stays there. I have to power it off by holding power and volume, then boot it up normally, and go to ROM Manager and choose "Reboot into Recovery" to get into it... not fun. I wasn't able to get into it with the TWRP 2.2.1 either.
> 
> That's a temporary work-around anyways, but I'd like it if it actually worked from a cold boot.


 I had the same thing, will wait to see if CWM gets an update, what fixed it was going back to stock, they worked an then it updated to 4.1.1.


----------



## BennyJr

Newer recoveries 
http://www.clockworkmod.com/rommanager


----------



## th3taman

Can't download JB-SuperSU.zip because I have to create a 4shared account? Why?


----------



## Nickel17

Look at Birdmans post that says easy root. He has the jb file.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## th3taman

Nickel17 said:


> Look at Birdmans post that says easy root. He has the jb file.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for the suggestion but I get 404 error there.


----------



## Nickel17

Sorry. I will see if I can throw it up a little later. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## th3taman

Found a link that worked. Scoured the Galaxy Nexus threads for a ZIP.

Here it is for others that may want it. http://api.viglink.c..._13426471821972


----------



## mjsheldon

So I ended up commandeering my wife's winoze box to unlock the bootloader with WUG. Something is definitely odd. When I first plugged it in, I installed the device drivers, then told WUG to unlock it. It successfully rebooted it to the bootloader then hung. I looked at the device manager, and the Nexus was unconfigured. I installed the device driver to it again, and WUG continued on.

For some reason, the device is showing up differently to the system in some way when in the bootloader.


----------



## frenetic

I think it's hilarious how many posts I see saying Recovery doesn't work, when they select options, it just goes to a blank screen with the clockwork logo.

IT IS A TOUCH RECOVERY. touch it!

That said! I don't have root. Everything I see on the device says I have root, but can't edit system without adb


----------



## Dbl_Tap

I used the Nexus Root Toolkit v1.5.2 and went from a computer not setup for adb to everything working and connected, including drivers, and had my N7 unlocked and rooted in no time at all. I even used the Toolkit to fastboot and load the updated CWM Touch Recovery.


----------



## sfreemanoh

Maybe I'm doing something stupid...I downloaded the OEM image and extracted it. However, there's only a single file in it, named "nakasi-jrn84d-factory-8b0bd791". WTH?

Edit: Ignore this. WinWAR wasn't extracting it correctly...and neither was 7-Zip. BUT, using 7-Zip I was then able to open the extracted file, even though it didn't appear as an archive file, and the 4 files were in there. I'm all set now.


----------



## Nickles

Question folks.
My shiny new 7 will be arriving tomorrow.. I know there has already been a 4.1.1 OTA update pushing out. 
should i power up and sign in, and wait to get this OTA, and THEN *unlock?*

or should i power up, sign in, and immediately unlock. if i do that, will i still be able to install the 4.1.1 initial OTA?


----------



## k.electron

Nickles said:


> Question folks.
> My shiny new 7 will be arriving tomorrow.. I know there has already been a 4.1.1 OTA update pushing out.
> should i power up and sign in, and wait to get this OTA, and THEN *unlock?*
> 
> or should i power up, sign in, and immediately unlock. if i do that, will i still be able to install the 4.1.1 initial OTA?


bootloader locking / unlocking has no effect on the ota.


----------



## Dbl_Tap

I took the update and then unlocked and rooted. No issues.


----------



## Mike02z

I'm not sure if it was mentioned in this thread (too lazy to read more than 4 pages) but most people will be unable to access recovery on the 7 via the Vol - + PWR buttons using either TWRP or CWM. This appears to be specific to the 7. Yes, there are multiple apps you can download that will allow you to boot into recovery with no issue. The problem is when you bork your OS and you need to get into recovery using the buttons.

The work around is to plug your 7 into your PC. When you do this, you should be able to get into recovery by using the buttons. I tested this multiple times with both TWRP and CWM and it worked every time. Not sure if you want to add this to the FAQ's for the 7.


----------



## Kimboinatl

NOTE: The reason you see "sudo" before all of my commands is because I'm running Linux.

OK, so I somehow managed to bork my tablet, then got it back up and running using a deodexed boot image someone posted up on here... but then I realized it was a 4.1 boot image, and could not get it to update to 4.1.1. Sooooo I decided to go back to stock.

Following the directions in the OP, I got to this step:



Code:


sudo fastboot -w update nakasi-jrn84d/image-nakasi-jrn84d.zip

And I get this error:



Code:


archive does not contain 'boot.sig'<br />
archive does not contain 'recovery.sig'<br />
archive does not contain 'system.sig'<br />
< waiting for device >

Doing a "fastboot devices" showed my tablet. I just could not flash the .zip file. After I got done cleaning the fudgie out of my pants, I tried unzipping the zip file and individually flashing each image file:



Code:


sudo fastboot flash recovery recovery.img<br />
sudo fastboot flash boot boot.img<br />
sudo fastboot flash system system.img<br />
sudo fastboot flash userdata userdata.img

All of these worked. I rebooted back into the bootloader, then started my device up, and everything appears to be good.

Just wanted to pass this along in case anyone runs into the same problem.


----------



## k.electron

Kimboinatl said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> fastboot -w update nakasi-jrn84d/image-nakasi-jrn84d.zip
> 
> And I get this error:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> archive does not contain 'boot.sig'<br />
> archive does not contain 'recovery.sig'<br />
> archive does not contain 'system.sig'<br />
> < waiting for device >


interesting.
never had this problem myself. thanks for bringing it to everyones notice.


----------



## nhat

does "fastboot -w update" work with any rom? or does it have to be the factory image?


----------



## k.electron

nhat said:


> does "fastboot -w update" work with any rom? or does it have to be the factory image?


i think the community roms are structured differently and therefore need to installed via recovery and not fastboot. i personally would never try a custom rom with fastboot. just flash cwm and you are good to go.

experts: if i am wrong, please dont shoot me.


----------



## Cannonball_CO

Has anyone installed recovery-clockwork-touch-6.0.1.0-grouper.img and found it worked? I went with 6.0.0.6 yesterday, and it boots fine, then installed the bleeding edge today and it wouldn't boot into recovery. Reflashed 6.0.0.6 and I'm back in business.

Also, is there any reason I should install the custom bootloader? I'm rooted with CWM permanent... what does the custom bootloader do?


----------



## yaoverstand

So I tried to flash a rom and was stuck at the google screen. Long story short, I attempted to adb different roms and recoveries to the device to fix it and nothing worked, so I followed this guide exactly. When I try to boot the device, the Google screen shows with my unlocked bootloader symbol, but in the upper right hand corner it says "Booting Failed" and the bootloader arrow pointing to the power button is displayed. I am trying to go back to stock, and now I have nothing lol. Any ideas?

EDIT: Excuse my ignorance. the last command in the guide was not entered correctly by me. Works like a charm...THANKS!


----------



## dansan

If I just wanted to get rid of clockwork mod and stay on stock recovery would fast boot erase -recovery do the job? Like a moron I unlocked and rooted before I took the 4.1.1 update and it keeps bugging me to update. I kind of want to stay on stock rom for Noe though. Im either thinking I'll just do fast boot OEM lock but if I can just save time by just erasing clockwork, then loading the update and then reflashing clockwork


----------



## exzacklyright

I sort of made a noobier guide based off yours but included adb. Yes i was bored tonight 

http://exzacklyright...ng-rooting.html


----------



## nickmo

Going back to stock tomorrow when my replacement arrives. Thanks for the info


----------



## Kimboinatl

dansan said:


> If I just wanted to get rid of clockwork mod and stay on stock recovery would fast boot erase -recovery do the job? Like a moron I unlocked and rooted before I took the 4.1.1 update and it keeps bugging me to update. I kind of want to stay on stock rom for Noe though. Im either thinking I'll just do fast boot OEM lock but if I can just save time by just erasing clockwork, then loading the update and then reflashing clockwork


No, you have to also flash the stock recovery back to the ROM. If you just delete it then there would be NO recovery 

Check out this post: http://rootzwiki.com..._60#entry833473

You would want to get the stock image, then unzip it and use the recovery image in it. Once you have that, delete it as you did above, then run this:



Code:


fastboot flash recovery recovery.img


----------



## My_Name_Is_Neo

What is the reasoning behind re-flashing the bootloader?
Is this not enough? oem Unlock -> new recovery -> recovery overwrite blocker -> flash root


----------



## k.electron

My_Name_Is_Neo said:


> What is the reasoning behind re-flashing the bootloader?
> Is this not enough? oem Unlock -> new recovery -> recovery overwrite blocker -> flash root


there is really no reason to flash bootloaders until they have more than one and have some discernible benefit over each other.


----------



## exzacklyright

k.electron said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> fastboot flash bootloader nakasi-jrn84d/bootloader-grouper-3.34.img


Shouldn't it be


Code:


<br />
fastboot flash bootloader nakasi-jro03d/bootloader-grouper-3.34.img<br />


----------



## k.electron

exzacklyright said:


> Shouldn't it be
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> fastboot flash bootloader nakasi-jro03d/bootloader-grouper-3.34.img<br />


corrected. thanks.


----------



## drose6102

Thank you again for the write up. Just flashed my 7 back to stock and locked it. I had really bad screen lift on the left and decided to go the RMA route. My new one is flawless and used your guide again to unlock the new one 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masully84

Thanks for the guide on restoring back to stock, first time I ever had to do it but you made simple, couldn't have been more than 10 minutes for the whole process.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## dsr13

help! I'm trying to restore the n7 to stock and this is what I get:

new-host:~ DSRothman$ fastboot-mac -w update /Users/DSRothman/platform-tools/image-nakasi-jro03d.zip
archive does not contain 'boot.sig'
archive does not contain 'recovery.sig'
archive does not contain 'system.sig'
--------------------------------------------
Bootloader Version...: 3.34
Baseband Version.....: N/A
Serial Number........: 015d2109ec30121a
--------------------------------------------
checking product... OKAY
checking version-bootloader... OKAY
sending 'boot' (4890 KB)... OKAY
writing 'boot'... OKAY
sending 'recovery' (5234 KB)... OKAY
writing 'recovery'... OKAY
sending 'system' (438656 KB)... ERROR: usb_write failed with status e00002ed
FAILED (data transfer failure (No such file or directory))

I downloaded the image direct from google twice...tried re-erasing the system and tried unzipping and flashing the system partition on its own...what am I doing wrong?


----------



## k.electron

try reflashing the bootloader.


----------



## dsr13

k.electron said:


> try reflashing the bootloader.


 that didn't work but I think it was a USB issue...the error was related to usb communications so I downloaded sdk to my wife's PC and set up there...ran the same commands and all good. Thanks though!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## PrimeDirective

why do i have to sign up for a website to get the SU binary...


----------



## Kimboinatl

dsr13 said:


> that didn't work but I think it was a USB issue...the error was related to usb communications so I downloaded sdk to my wife's PC and set up there...ran the same commands and all good. Thanks though!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


I think it's a little finicky with which USB port you plug it into. I had to switch to a different port to get mine to go back to stock. Not sure why.


----------



## dsr13

Yeah, it's weird...both Ports on my MacBook were nogo but on my wife's HP, it was all good...it's just weird that everything but system flashed fine. you would think that if you could flash one partition, you could flash them all...

Sent from my gnex


----------



## jawonder

Use this with my mac worked great . Thanks.


----------



## rester555

When bringing this device back to stock, are there any flash counters or nomenclature that says "re-locked" vs. "locked"?


----------



## wireman2161

so i decided to get away from the tool kit and learn something with my n7 got adb set up no problem,got it to unlock no problem,but now im having trouble with recovery. tried both twrp and cwm and get the same errors: cannot load recovery image. any ideas


----------



## wireman2161

Nevermind i figured it out thanks to google! just in case anyone else has the cant load recovery problem. you have to open the command prompt from inside the platform tools folder (shift button and right click the mouse) otherwise fastboot wont know the command path to get the file. Got her up and running unlocked,rooted, and twrp. IT was really pretty easy. I dont know why I let adb scare me for so long! now i gotta go delete these tool kits.


----------



## k.electron

rester555 said:


> Nevermind i figured it out thanks to google! just in case anyone else has the cant load recovery problem. you have to open the command prompt from inside the platform tools folder (shift button and right click the mouse) otherwise fastboot wont know the command path to get the file. Got her up and running unlocked,rooted, and twrp. IT was really pretty easy. I dont know why I let adb scare me for so long! now i gotta go delete these tool kits.


good job leaving toolkits behind. u dont need them.


----------



## whezzel

hi all. ive run in to an issue with the recovery. cwm cant mount the sdcard so i cant flash any roms. ive also used twrp and it doesnt seem to actually install the roms when i tell it to but it goes through the motions. now im stuck with an n7 that wont boot past the google screen. going to try going back to stock but if anyone else has a suggestion let me no

restoring to stock fixed the issue with not booting. now i need to find out whats up with the recoveries. any one else have sdcard not mounting on cwm?


----------



## Kimboinatl

k.electron said:


> good job leaving toolkits behind. u dont need them.


+1. It's not that hard to unlock/root devices without using a toolkit. I think toolkits just cause more problems than they solve, ultimately.


----------



## sonicdnb

Mike02z said:


> I'm not sure if it was mentioned in this thread (too lazy to read more than 4 pages) but most people will be unable to access recovery on the 7 via the Vol - + PWR buttons using either TWRP or CWM. This appears to be specific to the 7. Yes, there are multiple apps you can download that will allow you to boot into recovery with no issue. The problem is when you bork your OS and you need to get into recovery using the buttons.
> 
> The work around is to plug your 7 into your PC. When you do this, you should be able to get into recovery by using the buttons. I tested this multiple times with both TWRP and CWM and it worked every time. Not sure if you want to add this to the FAQ's for the 7.


Same here. When I want to get into recovery from bootloader it just sticks at the Google logo. At first I thought my CWM might be broken but via an app or "adb reboot recovery" recovery just starts fine.

However when the tablet is plugged into the PC while in bootloader, there is no problem with starting recovery.


----------



## BenLand150

Is there a way to get Recovery to stick? It truly is annoying having to connect it to my computer all the time, lol. The instructions here and on the official site don't work.


----------



## jova33

sonicdnb said:


> However when the tablet is plugged into the PC while in bootloader, there is no problem with starting recovery.


I've read this in several places. But if you go into terminal
su
reboot recovery

It works for me. Or if your ROM has power controls you can just do that as well

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sonicdnb

jova33 said:


> I've read this in several places. But if you go into terminal
> su
> reboot recovery
> 
> It works for me. Or if your ROM has power controls you can just do that as well
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


This also works for me. But when your system doesn't boot, you need to get into recovery from bootloader. And therefore it needs to be plugged into a PC or else you get stuck at the Google logo.

Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## k.electron

BenLand150 said:


> Is there a way to get Recovery to stick? It truly is annoying having to connect it to my computer all the time, lol. The instructions here and on the official site don't work.


have u tried the "*PREVENT RECOVERY OVERWRITE:" *section of
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28544-guide-nexus-7-bootloadersrecoveriesrootback-to-stock/#entry764329


----------



## m4sterch3f

Hey everyone this is my first post on here have always skimmed around the atrix and nexus forums but today I ran into a really big jam with my nexus 7. I cant get out of this bootlop when i try to turn it on. I cant get past the black google screen it just turns on and off every 10 seconds. I try holding both volume keys with power button but it wont do anything different.

I have had it hooked up to usb and labtop as well as ac adapter to wall but I cant get into bootloader for the life of me. I was just trying to update twrp from 2.2.0 to 2.2.1. I tried to flash the new zip and it just restarted in a bootlop from there. Please is there anything I can do to save my device I am already unlocked and rooted so sending it in to asus I am sure would be a no go.


----------



## AndroidNinjaReview

Whenever i try step 10. it says "error: cannot load fastboot flash bootloader nakasi-jro03d/bootloader-grouper-3.34.img" trying this on my nexus 7


----------



## AndroidNinjaReview

m4sterch3f said:


> Hey everyone this is my first post on here have always skimmed around the atrix and nexus forums but today I ran into a really big jam with my nexus 7. I cant get out of this bootlop when i try to turn it on. I cant get past the black google screen it just turns on and off every 10 seconds. I try holding both volume keys with power button but it wont do anything different.
> 
> I have had it hooked up to usb and labtop as well as ac adapter to wall but I cant get into bootloader for the life of me. I was just trying to update twrp from 2.2.0 to 2.2.1. I tried to flash the new zip and it just restarted in a bootlop from there. Please is there anything I can do to save my device I am already unlocked and rooted so sending it in to asus I am sure would be a no go.


Here's what worked for me.......so try turning it on. Then, once it's on the black google screen, press the power button for 10 seconds.after that, hold on to the power button and volume up and down. It's a certain way you have to do this....if it still doesn't work, then plug it in to your pc or the wall and try the exact same thing again.


----------



## m4sterch3f

I will give it a try on the pc and wall charger b/c on its own its still just rebooting and when it does it does it so quickly


----------



## m4sterch3f

yea even connected to the pc or wall its same story. There really is nothing else I can do is there. My pc wont recognize it for the life of me I can't get it to bootloader I kinda don't know where to go from here.


----------



## AndroidNinjaReview

m4sterch3f said:


> yea even connected to the pc or wall its same story. There really is nothing else I can do is there. My pc wont recognize it for the life of me I can't get it to bootloader I kinda don't know where to go from here.


 Don't panic. Just stay calm. This may be easily fixable. Let me come up with a solution.


----------



## AndroidNinjaReview

Help! Whenever I try step 10, it says error, cannot load bootloader-grouper-3.34........i already have the bootloader installed. Can i just skip this step or....?


----------



## k.electron

AndroidNinjaReview said:


> Help! Whenever I try step 10, it says error, cannot load bootloader-grouper-3.34........i already have the bootloader installed. Can i just skip this step or....?


have u fastboot oem unlock?


----------



## AndroidNinjaReview

k.electron said:


> have u fastboot oem unlock?


 Yeah! I have bootloader unlocked and had aokp until it started bootlooping. and i have the factory image downloaded and fastboot.exe.......but it still just says waiting for device.


----------



## k.electron

AndroidNinjaReview said:


> Yeah! I have bootloader unlocked and had aokp until it started bootlooping. and i have the factory image downloaded and fastboot.exe.......but it still just says waiting for device.


try "fastboot devices" and see if it is even connecting.


----------



## shonangreg

k.electron said:


> *RECOVERIES:*
> PREVENT RECOVERY OVERWRITE:
> After flashing recovery as described above, BEFORE you boot into device, boot into recovery.
> mounts and storage
> mount system
> Open a command prompt in the folder where your adb.exe lives. Typically this is the platform-tools directory in the SDK.
> Type in
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> adb shell
> 
> and press enter.
> Type in
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cd /system
> 
> and press enter.
> Type in
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> mv recovery-from-boot.p recovery-from-boot.bak
> 
> and press enter.
> Profit!


Thanks for this guide. I am having the same problem as a few others here, and it is the same problem I had here http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1741395 After flashing CWM from bootloader mode, I have to boot into recovery. Then neither adb nor flashboot can access the N7 (insufficient permissions for "adb shell'; no devices for 'adb devices'; no response from 'flashboot devices', just a new command prompt). Using 'sudo' doesn't help. And killing and restarting adb works, but there is still no Nexus 7 connected as far as the PC can see.

I don't get the big picture in all this, but the narrow one seems clear (on my ubuntu 12.04 system): bootloader mode is accessible by adb and flashboot. Recovery mode is not.

So, from the CWM, unless I can go into the "Advanced" menu and Reboot Recovery or something else, then my only choice seems to be to "reboot system now" which will wipe out the CWM and give me a factory fresh stock unrooted, though unlocked ROM.

Please advise m(_ _)m

UPDATE: Even though I could not complete this process, I do apparently have root! Google Play has SuperSU listed as an app "Up to date", ditto for Root Checker by joeykrim. And in Root Checker, when I click "Check root", "Verify Root Access", SuperSU does pop up and ask if it should be granted root, I say yes, and Root Checker says I have root.

I did manage to install the SuperSU app once or twice in my recent attempts. The first time I rebooted, I am sure I did not have root. Maybe the last two times I tried it, I did get root. About tablet says:


Code:


<br />
Android version<br />
4.1.1<br />
Kernel version<br />
3.1.10-g52027f9<br />
[email protected])<br />
#1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Jun 28 16:19:26 PDT 2012<br />
Build number<br />
JRO03S<br />

As far as root goes, am I all set? I don't care about using a different ROM or bootloader. I just want to have more control in customizing -- and using Titanium Backup -- and still get the updates when they roll out. Is it all good?


----------



## Natey2

Thanks for the step-by-step guide, k.electron!
One gotcha may be permissions on a Windows box, after you flash the cwm: see my experience at http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32512291

I ended up running 'adb start-server' and 'fastboot' using sudo under linux.

Sent from my unrooted DroidX using Tapatalk


----------



## blurlessX

I just got this device and unlocked it. I then downloaded twrp 2.2.2 to my laptop desktop. I do know how to open a command prompt window where my fastboot .exe is but I would like the exact command that I need to enter in the command prompt window to install the twrp recovery on to my device please. I got a little confused with the instructions because they talked about location and renaming of the recovery. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Natey2

The rooting was short-lived








Latest OTA update (JB 4.1.2) caused me to lose root and cwm. Will the same steps (and files for the bootloader and cwm) described in the first message work with JB 4.1.2 or has the bootloader changed for 4.1.2?
Under "Prevent Recovery Overwrite", should the file /system/etc/install-recovery.sh be renamed too?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrttWrd

When i try to do the part that keeps the recovery from clearing, it says the file doesnt exist?


----------



## k.electron

If the file doesn't exist you are all set


----------



## shoafer0

In the bootloader section you have version 3.34 listed for download. My wifi nexus7 came with 4.13, I'm guessing I need to downgrade for the recovery to stick?


----------



## mssam

shoafer0 said:


> In the bootloader section you have version 3.34 listed for download. My wifi nexus7 came with 4.13, I'm guessing I need to downgrade for the recovery to stick?


No, you just need the latest recovery. CWM should work (but I don't use cwm so i can't say for sure), but i know twrp's 2.3.3.0 works perfectly with the 4.13 bootloader because that's what i have right now...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TheTyler0013

Did all this, but now I can't boot straight to recovery. It just sits at the Google splash. I have to reboot to recovery. Does anyone know why? I have the 32gb model

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## sonicdnb

TheTyler0013 said:


> Did all this, but now I can't boot straight to recovery. It just sits at the Google splash. I have to reboot to recovery. Does anyone know why? I have the 32gb model
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


This seems to be a common problem for the Nexus 7. Check this post for more information: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28544-guide-nexus-7-bootloadersrecoveriesrootback-to-stock/page__st__90#entry930878


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Guys... my USB port is dead. Is there any way I could revert the kernel to stock and relock the bootloader without fastboot?

Edit: I'm running stock ROM... only kernel was changed... if that even matters. I'm guessing it doesn't. lol

Nevermind... issue is now *solved*.


----------



## trsh

.


----------



## linta

Back to stock issue:

Hello I'm new and I have a nexus 7 with build jop40d. The problem is I only got a Google screen with padlock. I tried to follow the procedure stated here but I received an error when I type this in command line:

12. fastboot -w update nakasi-jop40d/image-nakasi-jop40d.zip

result:

sending 'sytem' <477136KB>
FAILED. <data transfer failure< too many link>>


----------



## superwrench1

Took me awhile to figure this out, given the new files, but it did finally work. Thank you very much. 
Any possibility of updating the op to reflect the file updates?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------

